# OS virtualization via web



## beiroot (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Do any of you have experience in OS virtualization and presenting the guest os via web browser? Something like this: 
http://copy.sh/v86/ or http://www.virtualdesktop.org/

What technology is behind this?


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 9, 2016)

Virtualdesktop.org seems to just be a collection of images for each OS as far as I can see. If you click an icon in the OS (which is just a normal hyperlink) it just opens the image that contains a screenshot of that application. There doesn't seem to be any actual virtualisation there.

The copy.sh website is interesting. I haven't looked into it fully but it appears to be an emulator written in Javascript, emulating Pentium 1 era hardware. There's a link to the GitHub project on the website so you can download it and run it yourself. Actually pretty impressive.

It wouldn't be a major task to create something similar by using bhyve as a backend. You'd just need some way to clone a pre-made OS/bhyve image (easy if stored on a ZFS dataset) & boot it wih bhyve, then connect to it from a browser based VNC client. I wouldn't recommend doing something like this and making it public on the Internet though..

(<- 1,000 club )


----------



## Snurg (Oct 10, 2016)

You might like ClonOS also. Look the video in this thread...  I found this quite impressing...

usdmatt congratz for successful daemonization


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 10, 2016)

Also note that FreeNAS 10 (which I think you can get the beta for at the moment) has bhyve support, including VNC access via the FreeNAS web administration. Of course the web interface is intended for administration, not for providing web based virtualisation to third-parties. (I think the same generally applies for ClonOS)


----------



## sko (Oct 10, 2016)

A browser-based VNC Client should be the best solution. NoVNC is currently adapted nearly everywhere, as it is HTML5-based and not dependent to any java runtime like most other solutions (which tend to break on every second jre-update after full moon).
ClonOS also uses NoVNC as it seems from looking at their github repository


----------

